# Hello from BC



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I just wanted to introduce myself. We run a Mini rehab and rehoming centre in BC, Canada.

You can check us out at www.pipsqueakpaddocks.com

We have luckily not had anything to deal with beyond emaciation, superficial wounds, lice and whatnot. I am glad to have resources like this, places to ask questions, in case we run into something dire.

Enjoy your summer everyone!






Bec


----------



## Gini (Aug 10, 2008)

Bec

Welcome! It's alway nice to have resources in other places. If we can help in any way please let us know.

Gini


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks! It will be great to have more people to bounce ideas and questions off of!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Bec! Nice to see you on here! This is Lisa (True North) from TWP.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Lisa! Small world!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2008)

haha Sure is with minis


----------

